# trouble creating transparent icon in photoshop



## pacifico (May 12, 2006)

I'm trying to create a transparent icon just to use on untitled folders. I have been using photoshop (magic wand, inverse) and have been able to create what appears to be a transparent image. I save it as a gif and make sure that the transperency box is checked. I then drag the image into my preview application, copy it, open an untitiled folder, get info, click on the folder icon and control paste. I get the image with a white background which is what I'm trying to get rid of. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 12, 2006)

Use IconBuilder, available with Apple's developer tools.  That will get the icon into a format that Mac OS X better understands -- using a GIF to try and achieve transparency for use in icons probably won't work.


----------



## Natobasso (May 12, 2006)

yep. The icons have to be 16 bit files (if memory serves) and saved in a particular directory for your system to recognize them as something other than a pasted get info photo item. (Which doesn't allow transparency).


----------



## pacifico (May 14, 2006)

O.k. So how do I use iconbuilder to do that? I have the program as a filter in photoshop but am having a dificult time getting help using it. The help window doesn't seem to work. Also. how do I save it as a 16 bit file?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 14, 2006)

You need to use "Icon Composer", and simply drag-and-drop your icon graphic file as well as a graphic transparency mask file (if needeD) into the proper containers in the Icon Composer window.

Then, it's a simple matter of doing a "Save As..." and saving the icon file.


----------



## MacGizmo (May 16, 2006)

Forget about all the previously mentioned apps and the part about 16-bit files... it's all either overkill or incorrect info (no offense).

The easiest way to do what you want is to download a Photoshop plugin called ICOFormat. It's FREE and available for Photoshop CS and CS2. You install it and it shows up as a file format in your save dialog box. It simply saves your layered Photoshop file (with transparency) in the Windows .ico format which is what is needed to get the transparency in the icons in the finder.

Once you save your icon, you can do the Get Info-copy-paste method to paste onto any file or folder you wish. However, if you want it to automatically show up on ALL your newly created folders you will need to purchase CandyBar which will allow you to permanently customize all your icons with the click of a button.


----------



## simbalala (May 16, 2006)

MacGizmo said:
			
		

> Once you save your icon, you can do the Get Info-copy-paste method to paste onto any file or folder you wish.



I think I'm missing something here. I used the plug-in and it saves the icon as a .ico file with an alpha channel which seems to be the transparency mask.

But when I attempt to copy and paste it the transparency does not "take", I get a white background.


----------



## mspain77 (May 31, 2006)

you aren't forgetting to first create a path in photoshop, are you? i don't think any format will automatically select a random portion of the graphic and automatically 'know' to make that transparent while preserving the opacity of the rest of the image.  I think you need to define the area with a clipping path.


----------



## simbalala (May 31, 2006)

mspain77 said:
			
		

> you aren't forgetting to first create a path in photoshop, are you? i don't think any format will automatically select a random portion of the graphic and automatically 'know' to make that transparent while preserving the opacity of the rest of the image.  I think you need to define the area with a clipping path.


Well, the alpha channel I see IS the area which was transparent in the original image.

I understand that there are "correct" ways to do this using dedicated tools but I'm trying to understand the image format. I want to be able to create them using the tools I use in everyday life and not rely on some kind of "magic".


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 31, 2006)

just as a side note, .gifs don't support a true alpha layer of translucency, they support _transparency_.  there are no levels of gradual fading, it's one of the colours used in the file  format, and is just on or off transparency.

the .png file format (portable network graphics) is a very modern lossless image format that does support full alpha translucency channels, and is designed for use on the net.  Tigers screen grab service saves images in .png format now by default. (<panther uses .pdf)


----------

